# Got a question....



## Thumb Hunter (Mar 16, 2009)

I never really have done any trail riding but was wondering is it legal to have a passanger on a 4 wheeler? Obviously all other laws (helmets, speed, and ORV sticker) would need to be followed just curous of the wife and I could go up for a weekend of trail riding? Thanks in advance for everyone's hlep.


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

You can only have a passenger if the 4-wheeler is a 2 up.
sslopok


----------



## Thumb Hunter (Mar 16, 2009)

Thank you the info is appreciated


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

The ORV must have designed and manufactured accommodations for seating for each passenger in order to ride two-up.

There are 2-up model ATVs on the market that are desgned for two people right from the factory.

If your model is not factory designed for 2-up operation, than it is ILLEGAL to ride with a passenger.


----------

